# Will my stilletto receive a signal in South America?



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

I will be in the northern part of south america (Colombia and Venezuela) during the holidays.

Just wondering if it is worth taking my stilletto down. I was thinking of bringing it down along with one of the auto antenaes to hook up to.

Anyone have any experience or thoughts of covering in that part ?
of the world? Im not sure if Wi fi will be available in the areas I will be in.}

thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would take it and would report back here.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

philmalik said:


> I will be in the northern part of south america (Colombia and Venezuela) during the holidays.
> 
> Just wondering if it is worth taking my stilletto down. I was thinking of bringing it down along with one of the auto antenaes to hook up to.
> 
> ...


XM 4 http://www.satbeams.com/footprints?beam=6106
Sirius/XM5 http://www.satbeams.com/footprints?beam=6093
XM3 http://www.satbeams.com/footprints?beam=6092

Doesnt look like it...Might get lucky if you place one of those car antennas at the focal point of a C band dish, pointed in the right direction...


----------

